# Wie soll ich anfangen (GWT Mobile, Phone Gap)?



## Dudo (10. Mrz 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe einige Fragen zur Erstellung von Mobilen Anwendungen.
Ich soll nämlich eine Anwendung zusammenbasteln und zwar nicht irgendwie, sondern mit dem neuen Java GWT UI Framework von nextinterfaces  + PhoneGap + HTML5 NEXT ? Native looking interfaces for smartphones and tablets using Java GWT and HTML5.
Mit diesem Framework kann man sehr schöne Schnittstellen für Anwendungen erstellen die auf allen Mobilen Geräten laufen.
Es basiert nämlich auf GWT-Mobile.

Jedoch muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich so gut wie noch keine Erfahrungen im Bereich Mobile Development habe. Das einzige was ich mal gemacht habe war, dass ich mal bis zur Hälfte ein Android-Video-Tutorial durchgearbeitet habe, sonst nichts und da das schon etwas länger her ist, habe ich das schon alles so gut wie vergessen und müsste es mir nochmal anschauen.
Daher weiß ich auch nichts über PhoneGap.
Erfahrungen habe ich nur in GWT für gewöhnliche Web-Anwendungen(müsste ich mir auch nochmal wiederholen) also nicht für mobile.

Fragen:
1) Was genau erstellt man mit GWT-Mobile? Es heisst, man Coded die Anwendung nur einmal und anschließend läuft sie auf allen Geräten(IPhone, Android usw). Erstellt man damit dann genau solch eine App wie ne Android-App bzw IPhone-App die sich auf dem Handy befindet und auch Offline benutzt werden kann oder sind es Internetseiten, also Webanwendungen, für Mobile Geräte die dann auf nem Server laufen, wo ich dann halt ne URL in den Browser eingeben muss um auf die Anwendung zuzugreifen? 

2) Falls die GWT-Mobile Anwendungen, Webanwendungen sind, dann brauche ich ja nen Server auf dem sich die Seite befindet und mit dem mein Handy kommunizieren kann. Wie richte ich mir solch einen Server ein (jetzt nur für die Entwicklung bzw. Testzwecke)? Für Webanwendungen für den "normalen" Rechner ist das ja einfach, man istalliert einfach XAMPP und das wars, aber wie macht man das für mobile Webseiten?

3) Wie soll ich mich einarbeiten? Mit was soll ich anfangen? Soll ich mir nochmal die Erstellung einer Android App anschauen? Wäre das ein sinnvoller erster Schritt? Zu dem GWT-Mobile gibt es ja überhaupt keine Tutorials wo es wirklich Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird. Ich weiß wirklich nicht wo bzw wie ich anfangen soll.

Bitt um Hilfe.
Gruß!


----------



## Dudo (11. Mrz 2012)

Kann denn hier niemand dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## gman (11. Mrz 2012)

1) Mit GWT-Mobile erstellt man Webseiten die für mobile Geräte optimiert sind.
Ansonsten sind es "ganz normale" GWT-Anwendungen.

2) GWT bringt einen Dev-Mode mit dem man die Anwendung im Browser testen
kann.

3) Guck dir erstmal GWT an. Dann guck dir das an was du zu GWT-Mobile findest
(dürfte ja "nur" die View sein). Spezielle Sachen zu Android würde ich mir nicht
anschauen.


----------



## dankurka (15. Mrz 2012)

Schau dir mal mgwt, das scheint genau das zu sein was du suchst:

mgwt - Making GWT work with mobile


----------

